# Fremdsprachensekretärin



## uguban

Hi,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen, was 'Fremdsprachensekretärin' auf Spanisch heißt? In meinem Wörtbuch steht 'secretaria con idiomas', aber das klingt irgendwie komisch, oder?


----------



## Kraus

Creo que es una secretaria experta en idiomas.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hi Uguban,
ich lese in mexikanischen Stellenanzeigen häufig "*Secretaria Bilingue", *im Text wird dann spezifiziert. 

"Secretaria con idiomas" finde ich lustig


----------



## Verräter

Secretaria con idiomas es correcto. Hablar de una secretaria con idiomas se refiere a aquella que "domine", "hable", "controle" en mayor o menor medida diversos idiomas. De todos modos, con algo de contexto sería más fácil apreciar otras connotaciones.

Secretaria bilingüe significa que solo habla 2 idiomas.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Verräter said:


> Secretaria bilingüe significa que solo habla 2 idiomas.


 

Sí, pero en analogía también hay "Secretarias Trilingues" y "Secretarias Multilingues", no?


----------



## Verräter

Hablar de una persona trilingue no es habitual, cuando deja de ser bilingüe suele decirse que "habla tres / cuatro / etc. idiomas", aunque sería correcto decir que una secretaria es trilingue.

Hablar de una secretaria multilingue no creo que sea incorrecto, pero cuando una persona habla muchos idiomas, entonces se dice que esa persona es "políglota".

Se entiende bien su significado si alguien ha estudiado griego (yo no). 
Poli = mucho / varios
glota (creo que viene del término "glotis) = lengua


----------



## uguban

Vielen Dank, da kann ich meinem Wörterbuch ja anscheindend mehr vertrauen als ich dachte.


----------



## Tania4

Hallo!
En latinoamerica tambien se dice "secretaria con conocimiento de idiomas"


----------



## chay73

starrynightrhone said:


> Hi Uguban,
> ich lese in mexikanischen Stellenanzeigen häufig "*Secretaria Bilingue", *im Text wird dann spezifiziert.
> 
> "Secretaria con idiomas" finde ich lustig


 
En Perú se usa mucho "Secretaria Bilingüe"


----------

